#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Япония >  > > >  >  >  Двойная спираль храма Садзаэдо в Айдзу

## Ersh

Этот удивительный буддийский храм находится на холме Иимори в г. Айдзувакаяма преф. Фукусима. Он примечателен тем, что лестницы в нём образуют двойную спираль, напоминающую ДНК, по которой посетители храма могут подниматься и спускаться, не мешая друг другу.

https://www.nippon.com/ru/views/gu90...KREgrZ5EmkABzs

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.05.2019), Денис Ч (09.05.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2019)

----------

